# Cannibal corpse's Pat O'Brien arrested



## Mprinsje (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.wfla.com/1651810615

Hot damn that's soms serious shit. Burglary, running at a cop with a knife and his own house on fire.


----------



## KailM (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm sorry to hear about this. :/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2018)

Told you he was menacing as fuck.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 11, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Told you he was menacing as fuck.


his mugshot sure looks menacing.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 11, 2018)

Jesus I just went to see them and his sweet jackson in concert late last month. Thats some crazy shit.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 11, 2018)

Pat O'brien: Meth Metal guitarist
I have a strong feeling drugs are involved in this.


----------



## Bdtunn (Dec 11, 2018)

Great way to celebrate getting the opening slayer gig.....yikes!!!!


----------



## manu80 (Dec 11, 2018)

Damn....such a waste of talent...


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Dec 11, 2018)

There goes my love for one of my favorite guitarists...

I wonder who will be his replacement. Can't imagine CC going as a 4 piece.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I have a strong feeling drugs are involved in this.



It's Florida, so the chances of that are as big as Corpsegrinder's neck.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's Florida, so the chances of that are as big as Corpsegrinder's neck.


Florida man strikes again


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 11, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's Florida, so the chances of that are as big as Corpsegrinder's neck.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miami_cannibal_attack
NEVER FORGET


----------



## Kaura (Dec 11, 2018)

Way to give some good public rep for death metal. 

Also, wtf is a anti-suicide vest. I thought he was wearing a dress.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 11, 2018)

AlexCorriveau said:


> There goes my love for one of my favorite guitarists...
> 
> I wonder who will be his replacement. Can't imagine CC going as a 4 piece.


jack owen?


----------



## philkilla (Dec 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pat O'brien: Meth Metal guitarist
> I have a strong feeling drugs are involved in this.



I sadly had that same feeling as well.

When you read the story and try to place the sequence of events/how crazy they sound it sure as fuck seems drug related.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 11, 2018)

These circumstances + that mugshot + fucking florida = probably meth


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 11, 2018)

Ya that is the face of someone on meth. Seen it a ton of times here in my town. It’s some really crappy stuff.


----------



## RoRo56 (Dec 11, 2018)

Charged at an officer with a knife, luckily they didn't shoot him dead.


----------



## Blasphemer (Dec 11, 2018)

This doesn't really surprise me, unfortunately


----------



## Decapitated (Dec 11, 2018)

Kaura said:


> Way to give some good public rep for death metal.
> 
> Also, wtf is a anti-suicide vest. I thought he was wearing a dress.



Suicide gown/smock. Given to inmates or detainees that may be a high risk for attempts of self harm. They do not have clothing on underneath the smock. These inmates are also placed in one person cells with nothing in their cells that they could use to harm themselves. Usually watched by officers via camera 24 hours a day until their status changes.


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 11, 2018)

After seeing that footage of him in court, he looks strung out. Such a shame, I have a lot of respect for him as an awesome guitarist.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 11, 2018)

Okay, this really sucks, but what happened to his guitars and gear? did it go up in a blaze? I know that might be crass but he had some killer B.C. Rich guitars!


----------



## gunch (Dec 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Pat O'brien: Meth Metal guitarist
> I have a strong feeling drugs are involved in this.



Methanimal corpse


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 11, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> Okay, this really sucks, but what happened to his guitars and gear? did it go up in a blaze? I know that might be crass but he had some killer B.C. Rich guitars!



Bands that tour a bunch like CC typically have most of their gear at practice spaces/storage units so it's centralized when heading out on the road or rehearsing. So I doubt everything was lost, if anything at all.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 11, 2018)

Played with Corpse back in 2013 and Pat was the only one who didn’t say shit to anyone. We watched the band soundcheck and got to hang with them, but he just stayed by himself in the green room. Seemed like a weird guy. Paul, on the other hand, is the nicest human being I’ve ever met in my life.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 11, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Bands that tour a bunch like CC typically have most of their gear at practice spaces/storage units so it's centralized when heading out on the road or rehearsing. So I doubt everything was lost, if anything at all.


He probably keeps a small batch of things at home; just the bare necessities. I'm sure the bulk of his best stuff is at the storage space. 

That said, wtf is up with Florida? What is in their water/air that all the weirdest shit is in fucking Florida?


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 11, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> Okay, this really sucks, but what happened to his guitars and gear? did it go up in a blaze? I know that might be crass but he had some killer B.C. Rich guitars!



i thought there was some mention of the house being his rental property.

also, about the "flamethrower" he practices with...is that part of their stage show?


----------



## eggy in a bready (Dec 11, 2018)

he'll most likely be sentenced to burn


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 12, 2018)

METH WALKING TERROR!!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 12, 2018)

That may be true, but he is a Jackson endorsed artist and has been for a while. I'm just sayin, I don't want those B.C. Rich v's to get all crispy! 




MaxOfMetal said:


> Bands that tour a bunch like CC typically have most of their gear at practice spaces/storage units so it's centralized when heading out on the road or rehearsing. So I doubt everything was lost, if anything at all.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 12, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> That may be true, but he is a Jackson endorsed artist and has been for a while. I'm just sayin, I don't want those B.C. Rich v's to get all crispy!






Whew, I'm on fire!

...wait...


----------



## Veldar (Dec 12, 2018)

What the fuck hahaha.

I would love cannibal as a 4 piece, you might Actually hear Alex.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 12, 2018)

Xaios said:


> View attachment 65663
> 
> 
> Whew, I'm on fire!
> ...


----------



## Kaura (Dec 12, 2018)

This is the most awkward guitar video I've ever seen. Like, maybe put the guitar down if you can't stop playing it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaura said:


> This is the most awkward guitar video I've ever seen. Like, maybe put the guitar down if you can't stop playing it.





That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## jco5055 (Dec 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That said, wtf is up with Florida? What is in their water/air that all the weirdest shit is in fucking Florida?



I read something like Florida has some kind of laws that require them to publicly release more information than any other state when it comes to police/fire calls or something similar, and that's why Florida is always in the news.


----------



## BusinessMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That said, wtf is up with Florida? What is in their water/air that all the weirdest shit is in fucking Florida?



Meth


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 12, 2018)

jco5055 said:


> I read something like Florida has some kind of laws that require them to publicly release more information than any other state when it comes to police/fire calls or something similar, and that's why Florida is always in the news.



Sunshine laws here. Moreso than any other state if you’re looking to write a quick clickbait article about “somebody the cops arrested” Florida results are even easier than making up your own news.

On top of that we have a lot of rural areas that reflect more of what one may find out in the rust belt as far as meth/opioid use.

I believe as a state FL also has/(had) some of the most lax laws in regards to (bad) medical practitioners prescribing tons of prescription opioids and ruining people’s lives via pill mills.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 12, 2018)

DiezelMonster said:


> Okay, this really sucks, but what happened to his guitars and gear? did it go up in a blaze? I know that might be crass but he had some killer B.C. Rich guitars!



Lurch, who designed Pat's red/black, B.C. Rich Jr. V and used to be a guitar tech for Monstrosity is/was (I don't know, now) a good friend of Pat. He stated a long time ago that Pat keeps his guitars at home. Him (Pat) and the Hoffman brothers (ex-Deicide) never left their expensive/valuable B.C. Rich guitars at their rehearsal locations. So he said. And to be fair, he said that a long time ago so Pat's guitars could be safe or they could have been lost in the house fire.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 12, 2018)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> also, about the "flamethrower" he practices with...is that part of their stage show?



Pat's a gun collector so he probably just wanted the flamethrower because of it's destructive power. What I thought was funny is that Pat did a interview with the ToneKing back in 2014 while wearing a, "The Exterminator (1980)" movie shirt. In the movie, a vigilante goes around burning criminals with a flamethrower. Talk about wearing your hobbies on your shoulder.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 12, 2018)

This sucks to hear, Pat always seemed a little odd but he was a monster of a rhythm player to the point where he was, at least for a while, doing 100% of the rhythm guitars on Corpse records.

He does look terrible in court and in that mugshot, I'd say its fairly safe to say drugs are involved. For everyone worried about his guitars, I'd say his BC Rich and Ran stuff could well have been sold if he's doing drugs these days. I doubt he's making a tonne of money. He must be in his mid forties at least and he's still living in a rental house according to that news report, or was living there, since its now destroyed. He might well have a bed and a roof over his head for a few years soon anyway paid for by the tax payers, courtesy of the US justice system.

He's lucky he wasn't shot dead if it's true that he charged the police with a knife.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe he was smoking PCP.


----------



## watson503 (Dec 12, 2018)

It's really sad to see Pat made whatever choices led him to this point. He's going to get out of jail or prison at some time and have to start completely over seeing as his home burned-down and most likely most of his possessions.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2018)

Shame about Pat.... but this whole news story will make for sick lyrics on the next CC record.

Burning House / Burglary / Meth Attack 
Taser / Flame Thrower / Ammo Blast

I mean - it kinda writes itself as a chorus.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 13, 2018)

"*Pat* is a standup guy, true to his friends, family and his band. Also *Pat* does not have insurance, and lost everything that he owns. These funds will help him get back on his feet with the regular much-needed necessities like clothing, a roof over his head, and other daily life necessities that are needed...."

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ca...iends-family-and-his-band-says-drummers-wife/


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 13, 2018)

This is definitely a "Florida Man" sort of incident if I've ever heard of one.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 13, 2018)

I heard he was a serious conspiracy nut/prepper dude.

I doubt drugs were involved if he was prep'd for the 'Rapture' or whatever.


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling (Dec 13, 2018)

I feel bad for him. The whole story looks like a really bad meth trip and the dude lost it and was panicking when the fire broke out.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 13, 2018)

wakjob said:


> I heard he was a serious conspiracy nut/prepper dude.
> 
> I doubt drugs were involved if he was prep'd for the 'Rapture' or whatever.


How are drugs not involved if you are planning of the "Rapture"...?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 14, 2018)

wakjob said:


> I heard he was a serious conspiracy nut/prepper dude.
> 
> I doubt drugs were involved if he was prep'd for the 'Rapture' or whatever.


Nothing sobers you up like the sobering realization that the earth is, in fact, flat. 
I am curious as to how you came to this crazy conclusion. Dare I say, a conspiracy onto itself.


----------



## feraledge (Dec 14, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> "*Pat* is a standup guy, true to his friends, family and his band. Also *Pat* does not have insurance, and lost everything that he owns. These funds will help him get back on his feet with the regular much-needed necessities like clothing, a roof over his head, and other daily life necessities that are needed...."
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ca...iends-family-and-his-band-says-drummers-wife/


The funding is already over $6k. I guess if any group of people can rally around a probable meth fire/burglary/assault run, it's going to be CC fans.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2018)

While I won't rule out the possibility of drugs, a lot of this sounds like he had a psychotic episode.

I saw them less than a month ago and he didn't look strung out. He still had his gear, it wasn't sold off for drugs as someone else implied.

There's also nothing all too weird about a Floridian owning a bunch of firearms. It's not jokingly called the "Gunshine State" for no reason.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While I won't rule out the possibility of drugs, a lot of this sounds like he had a psychotic episode.
> 
> I saw them less than a month ago and he didn't look strung out. He still had his gear, it wasn't sold off for drugs as someone else implied.
> 
> There's also nothing all too weird about a Floridian owning a bunch of firearms. It's not jokingly called the "Gunshine State" for no reason.


He sure looks strung out in photos and video.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 14, 2018)

White guy can run at the cops with a knife and get tased, black dudes can't even hold a cell phone without getting shot 400 times


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He sure looks strung out in photos and video.



Mental breakdowns/psychotic breaks can look very ugly.


----------



## DLG (Dec 14, 2018)

groverj3 said:


> This is definitely a "Florida Man" sort of incident if I've ever heard of one.



It's literally an alligator away from Florida Man Bingo.


----------



## Viginez (Dec 14, 2018)

before judging we should wait and hear what's the reason for this, maybe some dispute?


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mental breakdowns/psychotic breaks can look very ugly.


More This, THIS, and possibly even #THIS (yes, I just did that, don't judge  ) than this whole board has mustered since its inception, at least for this guy. As a sufferer of a mental illness myself, I have been made to look, and feel, uglier than anyone should ever have to feel. It is a literal mindrape stronger than Dino's picking hand, that is more deceptive than FF's entire lineup-changing history, and is more fucking Christless awful than all of the programmed drums of "The Industrialist" combined with the garbage production of "Transgression". As a Fear Factory fan, I get these terrible jokes, and I hope at least a couple/few of you do as well, because this shit is important.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 14, 2018)

Viginez said:


> before judging we should wait and hear what's the reason for this, maybe some dispute?



Possibly. If Pat was indeed on drugs, maybe he owed his dealer a great amount of money and couldn't pay up and the dealer told him he was gonna burn his house down if he didn't. If that was the case, Pat could have just gave him his gun collection and/or put his guitars for sale which I'm sure a lot of die hard, Cannibal corpse fans would want to pay off the debt. But yeah, I can't wait to hear the reasoning for why Pat did what he did.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 14, 2018)

Thank God he didn't try to have a hitman kill his wife, could you imagine the outrage?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> Thank God he didn't try to have a hitman kill his wife, could you imagine the outrage?


And then 3 years later he'd be back in the band, and everyone would pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 14, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Mental breakdowns/psychotic breaks can look very ugly.



Yep, they sure are ugly. They've often precipitated by drug abuse too. But all we can do is speculate until we hear from an official source, and out of respect for Pat's privacy the band, label and management team might never tell the story.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 14, 2018)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Yep, they sure are ugly. They've often precipitated by drug abuse too. But all we can do is speculate until we hear from an official source, and out of respect for Pat's privacy the band, label and management team might never tell the story.



Self medication of mental illness is incredibly common in the US, especially amongst those who can't afford proper healthcare, which is almost everyone here. 

That self medication typically comes in the form of drug abuse. 

Add in the stigmatization of those with mental disorders and our punishment-over-rehabilitation treatment of drug users for good measure.


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Dec 15, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Self medication of mental illness is incredibly common in the US, especially amongst those who can't afford proper healthcare, which is almost everyone here.
> 
> That self medication typically comes in the form of drug abuse.
> 
> Add in the stigmatization of those with mental disorders and our punishment-over-rehabilitation treatment of drug users for good measure.




One thing I'll definitely agree with you on. Man, I gotta say, I'm not trying to turn this into a tangent, but... I used to think that this country was the greatest country in the world. Do we do some things better than some countries? Sure... But we have dropped the fucking ball when it comes to mental illness. We have dropped the ball when it comes to drug abuse. Cases like this, and many others really make me worry for other people and hurt for those people, because I have my own mental health issues due to alcoholism and having gone through lost children with my wife and I can only imagine what those people are going through.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 15, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> One thing I'll definitely agree with you on. Man, I gotta say, I'm not trying to turn this into a tangent, but... I used to think that this country was the greatest country in the world. Do we do some things better than some countries? Sure... But we have dropped the fucking ball when it comes to mental illness. We have dropped the ball when it comes to drug abuse. Cases like this, and many others really make me worry for other people and hurt for those people, because I have my own mental health issues due to alcoholism and having gone through lost children with my wife and I can only imagine what those people are going through.


They go through a shit ton, kinda like your whole post, only squared a few times...all of the neglect your post reflected, the anger, regret, hate, vitriol, bullshit, near-death, halfass-backwards shit we go through only makes us hungrier to keep going, no matter how many padded rooms people put us in. We HAVE to keep going, if only to hit "like" on posts like yours.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2018)

Looks like he was released on Friday, per Deana Mazurkiewicz. 

A condition of release was a drug test, so I don't think it's unreasonable to believe he tested negative.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 16, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Looks like he was released on Friday, per Deana Mazurkiewicz.
> 
> A condition of release was a drug test, so I don't think it's unreasonable to believe he tested negative.


Are you sure you just haven't tested positive for like, a lifetime's straight here?! That is killer!!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 16, 2018)

Meth takes between two to ten days apparently to leave your system, and he was arrested Monday, so...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 16, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Meth takes between two to ten days apparently to leave your system, and he was arrested Monday, so...



Depends on the test







Assuming, if he was high the night of 10th, he was ordered to take a drug test on the morning of the 11th, so less than 24 hours later. Unless they waited until late Thursday to test, it's likely to have been in his system by most metrics. I doubt the judge would have been ignorant of the fact that time matters when it comes to drug testing, unless they did a hair analysis.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 16, 2018)

They think they know who I am.
All they know is I love to kill.
Face down, dead on the ground.
Find me before another is found.
I come alive in the darkness.
Left murdered and nameless.
Dead, unburied, and rotten.
Half eaten by insects.
She was so beautiful
I had to kill her!


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 16, 2018)

PunkBillCarson said:


> One thing I'll definitely agree with you on. Man, I gotta say, I'm not trying to turn this into a tangent, but... I used to think that this country was the greatest country in the world. Do we do some things better than some countries? Sure... But we have dropped the fucking ball when it comes to mental illness. We have dropped the ball when it comes to drug abuse. Cases like this, and many others really make me worry for other people and hurt for those people, because I have my own mental health issues due to alcoholism and having gone through lost children with my wife and I can only imagine what those people are going through.



That point in the US has been “weaponized” politically into a moral issue. 

IE: Is it morally acceptable for “the masses” to pay for “a single” person’s healthcare? Or should that person be “responsible” for their own healthcare. 

It ignore the fact that we all pay taxes and will all get ill one day. We will all age. 

It should be an easy concept to build a plan for, but it goes against certain people’s “moral code” that says “fuck you I got mine”. 

Only they tell themselves it is framed as “I only had $X in help because I was poor, so why should YOU have it easier now?” 

Ignoring the fact that their own families would benefit too. 

It doesn’t help the case however that government officials have been pilfering from Social Security and other similar government funds for so long that they are underfunded and used as support for “government is wasteful and won’t run it properly”. 

Term limits. An end to gerrymandering. And an end to “lobbying” which is just legalized bribery. 

None of those issues however can be “partisan” so neither the DNC/GOO/nor existing officials would work to limit their own earnings.


----------



## mpexus (Dec 16, 2018)

And its kinda funny to see that those same people that dont want healthcare for all are the ones that when things go bad make GoFundMe projects me and similar...


----------



## Veldar (Dec 16, 2018)

mpexus said:


> And its kinda funny to see that those same people that dont want healthcare for all are the ones that when things go bad make GoFundMe projects me and similar...



American healthcare is so fucked. Glad I live in Australia, everytime it tries to get privatised people flip out, rightfully so.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 16, 2018)

Veldar said:


> American healthcare is so fucked. Glad I live in Australia, everytime it tries to get privatised people flip out, rightfully so.



I'd be dead a few times over if I had to rely on the American healthcare system. Ours (Australia's) isn't perfect but it does work that's for sure.


----------



## KailM (Dec 16, 2018)

My wife and daughter would be dead without America's health care system. Zero complaints here. 

Not that that has anything to do with Pat O'Brien's troubles.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Dec 17, 2018)

KailM said:


> My wife and daughter would be dead without America's health care system. Zero complaints here.
> 
> Not that that has anything to do with Pat O'Brien's troubles.


i see you've never dealt with the fucking nightmare that is the "pre-existing condition"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

KailM said:


> My wife and daughter would be dead without America's health care system. Zero complaints here.
> 
> Not that that has anything to do with Pat O'Brien's troubles.



I've been lucky to be able to provide the financial resources necessary to use the American health care system. My wife needed a very sought-after specialist to perform surgery on her wrist, and due to my good union job, I was able to pay for that level of care. 

But I don't think that's how it should work. 

Getting back on topic, Gary Holt has alluded to Pat needing long term care for his problems. Again, while that could mean addiction services, it seems much more like he's referring to mental health services.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 17, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Again, while that could mean addiction services, it seems much more like he's referring to mental health services.



+1.

Me and my friend who are fans of Cannibal corpse talked about Pat, yesterday. Adding to what you said, Max, Pat stated in the Global evisceration DVD (2013) that his Mom (or was it his Grandma?) is religious. And according to the police report, he (Pat) talked about the Rapture. I told my friend that I thought Pat might have had religious delusions. It has been documented that people raised on strict religion can turn weird later in their life. My friend thinks because Pat had been in a band where violence and gore are so strong lyrically/visually, it had affected him and I told him, maybe but that didn't seem to bother Alex (Cannibal bassist) and Paul (Cannibal drummer) who have been in the band longer and they write the lyrics and Pat only writes music. Or it could just be hard drugs. I try to be Sherlock Holmes, sometimes.

And to be fair, me and my friend were just speculating and would really like to know what happened to him and hope he gets well.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Dec 17, 2018)

addiction is a mental health issue


----------



## KailM (Dec 17, 2018)

eggy in a bready said:


> i see you've never dealt with the fucking nightmare that is the "pre-existing condition"



I've dealt with health insurance companies which is a separate issue. I am convinced that health insurance companies are second-in-command in Hell only to Satan himself. When my wife almost died of pre-eclampsia giving birth to our daughter almost 2 months too early, the hospital treated her well and were going to treat her regardless of insurance conditions. I can't say as I've ever heard anyone in a crisis situation in the U.S. being turned away by the hospital for lack of insurance, but I suppose it has happened. 

Conversely, I got extremely sick in Guatemala and ended up in a "hospital" in Belize. The teenage girl who was my "doctor" gave me pedialyte. I was unconscious for the entire bus ride across that country to Belize city and had to be helped onto the airplane home because I could not stand or walk under my own power. Believe me when I say I was happy to be home to U.S. medicine.

I don't have all the answers, but I sure as hell don't want to pay a huge tax hike to fund "free" healthcare for a populace that largely treats their own bodies like either a dumping ground or an experiment.

In any case, mental health attitudes and awareness really need some societal changes, let alone policy reforms. Whatever Pat was going through that led to his actions, be it addictions or mental illness otherwise, he needs support. We have a long way to go to overcome stigmas. Hell, even people who suffer from mental illnesses place a stigma on themselves. I live in a state that has one of the highest suicide rates in the U.S., and it just so happens to be a place where the prevailing attitude is "cowboy up." People need to step up and support those in need, and people in need absolutely must speak up so that someone can help them. That needs to change before anything else.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Dec 17, 2018)

KailM said:


> I don't have all the answers, but I sure as hell don't want to pay a huge tax hike to fund "free" healthcare for a populace that largely treats their own bodies like either a dumping ground or an experiment.


i hate to break it to you man, but that is the answer. single-payer ain't perfect, but it IS the tried and true method


----------



## AxeHappy (Dec 17, 2018)

Also it wouldn't (or shouldn't) cause any tax hike as it actually costs the tax payers less. 

Last week, I had to go to the ER. I saw three different doctors, had multiple procedures (at one point it felt like an episode of Health with a doctor having an idea to do some weird procedure that the other professionals hadn't seen and wanted to watch) eventually ending up in the OR with a specialist under GA. 

Didn't cost me a cent. Americans are weird as fuck about healthcare. Oh, and I went from random walking into the ER to in an OR with a specialist surgeon in less than 10 hours, for a non-life threatening issue, for those who buy the nonsense about waiting times. 

And that is with Ontario under funding the healthcare system since 1995. 

If this is a mental health issue for Pat, I deeply hope he gets the care he needs. He seems to be a passionate and monster guitar player, even if I don't much care for the music he has made his career with.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 17, 2018)

We spend over $850 billion dollars a year on health insurance in this country. Imagine if we spent that on actually helping people.


----------



## chopeth (Dec 18, 2018)

^If you have ever had a serious health problem you wouldn't take a proper health care lightly. I'm still here thanks to my tax-paid country health care, I'd be dead long ago, my humble family couldn't have finantially afforded what I was going to be put through.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 18, 2018)

KailM said:


> My wife and daughter would be dead without America's health care system. Zero complaints here.
> 
> Not that that has anything to do with Pat O'Brien's troubles.



God bless the US healthcare system and all of the other national healthcare systems that provide similar or better levels of care for their patients.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2018)

KailM said:


> I sure as hell don't want to pay a huge tax hike to fund "free" healthcare





KailM said:


> People need to step up and support those in need


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 18, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Those aren't mutually exclusive points of view. Many people are against being *forced* to look after others. They don't necessarily have a problem doing it voluntarily.

Either way, the correct argument for America is very obvious. You already spend more money per person on healthcare than any other nation. So, an NHS-style system would actually be cheaper. You could have a tax cut AND healthcare. Plus, it's simply easier. I see Americans faffing about with insurance, premiums, deductibles, what is included/excluded, changing insurance when you change jobs etc. What a disaster.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 18, 2018)

Flappydoodle said:


> Those aren't mutually exclusive points of view. Many people are against being *forced* to look after others. They don't necessarily have a problem doing it voluntarily.
> 
> Either way, the correct argument for America is very obvious. You already spend more money per person on healthcare than any other nation. So, an NHS-style system would actually be cheaper. You could have a tax cut AND healthcare. Plus, it's simply easier. I see Americans faffing about with insurance, premiums, deductibles, what is included/excluded, changing insurance when you change jobs etc. What a disaster.



We're forced to do it here in Canada. It's better and I think the only people that complain about it are ....actually I really don't hear anyone complain that we pay taxes to stay healthy and have doctors help us. We spend less per capita than the USA, live longer than USA residents and people don't have to worry about selling their homes because someone got cancer. If I had to pay for all the procedures that I've undergone, I'd be clearing $500,000 and be financially ruined. I'd probably still have paralysis in both of my arms and be in some legal battle with my insurance company while my life fell into ruins. This alone makes me happy I was born north of the border.

It's all documented fact. The fight against it is incredibly stupid. 

I said it a few years ago but Chuck Schuldiner would probably be alive if he was a Canadian.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Dec 18, 2018)

canuck brian said:


> We're forced to do it here in Canada. It's better and I think the only people that complain about it are ....actually I really don't hear anyone complain that we pay taxes to stay healthy and have doctors help us. We spend less per capita than the USA, live longer than USA residents and people don't have to worry about selling their homes because someone got cancer. If I had to pay for all the procedures that I've undergone, I'd be clearing $500,000 and be financially ruined. I'd probably still have paralysis in both of my arms and be in some legal battle with my insurance company while my life fell into ruins. This alone makes me happy I was born north of the border.
> 
> It's all documented fact. The fight against it is incredibly stupid.
> 
> I said it a few years ago but Chuck Schuldiner would probably be alive if he was a Canadian.



I'm not against it. I'm British, and I support the NHS.

I'm just pointing out that Max was trying to draw a false comparison. 

And as you well know, the American mindset is.. well, "different"


----------



## Xaios (Dec 19, 2018)

Count me among those who would likely be dead if it weren't for socialized healthcare due to being unable to afford it. Even before I got sick and benefited from it personally, I always believed that the cost of living in a society where everyone is protected against having their life ripped away from them because of healthcare costs is that we all contribute. Same deal with education, because at the end of the day, a rising tide raises all ships.


----------



## manu80 (Dec 19, 2018)

Back on O’brien

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ca...and-20-handguns-at-rental-home-before-arrest/


----------



## Veldar (Dec 19, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Back on O’brien
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ca...and-20-handguns-at-rental-home-before-arrest/



Well, um...

I'm no American but that seems like a lot of guns?


----------



## feraledge (Dec 19, 2018)

Veldar said:


> Well, um...
> 
> I'm no American but that seems like a lot of guns?


Bonafide gaggle of guns. 
Damn, that article is very #floridaman and sad in its insanity. But if the house fire torched all of those guns, then maybe part of Florida was saved from his impending rapture. 
Can talk rounds about mental health and shit like that, but seems pretty clear that religion did a lot of initial damage in this case too. I've never been a fan of CC, but this makes me even more concerned that the indulgence of misogynistic violent shit lyrics/themes. I've always preferred Napalm Death and Carcass anyways personally, but some shit rightfully causes a stir, other shit might just stir a very unstable pot.


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 19, 2018)

manu80 said:


> Back on O’brien
> 
> http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/ca...and-20-handguns-at-rental-home-before-arrest/



Well goddamn that's a lot of guns. Makes ya feel safe to have a guy like this with over 80 guns at home.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 19, 2018)

feraledge said:


> Bonafide gaggle of guns.
> Damn, that article is very #floridaman and sad in its insanity. But if the house fire torched all of those guns, then maybe part of Florida was saved from his impending rapture.
> Can talk rounds about mental health and shit like that, but seems pretty clear that religion did a lot of initial damage in this case too. I've never been a fan of CC, but this makes me even more concerned that the indulgence of misogynistic violent shit lyrics/themes. I've always preferred Napalm Death and Carcass anyways personally, but some shit rightfully causes a stir, other shit might just stir a very unstable pot.



I think mental health issues are the only thing that should be discussed here, unless there is a certain indicator of drugs as well. People with serious mental health issues might get triggered eg. about the mailman being late and/or some random news item if the spiral downwards is bad enough. 

Starting to point fingers to any particular catalyst, or in this case generalize that "certain lyrical themes" etc. cause this kind of s**t sounds a bit too 80's/PMRC for my tastes. Just my 2c.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2018)

Veldar said:


> Well, um...
> 
> I'm no American but that seems like a lot of guns?



It's a lot, but frankly not uncommon. 

We have more guns than people in the United States, and that's just the ones we know about. About 100,000,000 more guns than people.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 19, 2018)

Veldar said:


> Well, um...
> 
> I'm no American but that seems like a lot of guns?



Honestly...not really. Really comes down to the state you live in/area you reside. I know plenty of people who way more guns then he did.


----------



## KailM (Dec 19, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Honestly...not really. Really comes down to the state you live in/area you reside. I know plenty of people who way more guns then he did.





Where I come from he would be considered to have "a respectable" collection. I know at least eight people who own triple or quadruple that number.  And I'm not a bit concerned about any one of them. Honestly, they would say the same thing about some of us with our guitar/amp collections...


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 19, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Honestly...not really. Really comes down to the state you live in/area you reside. I know plenty of people who way more guns then he did.



For Florida, I’d say he has “the right amount”.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2018)

Lots of cats on here have 20+ guitars. As long as they are legal, collectors will collect. And, rapturists will rapture.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Dec 19, 2018)

ArtDecade said:


> Lots of cats on here have 20+ guitars. As long as they are legal, collectors will collect. And, rapturists will rapture.


Pretty much. I know some people who collect guns and rarely even use them for target practice or anything. They're basically the gun version of a "case queen" guitar.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> Honestly...not really. Really comes down to the state you live in/area you reside. I know plenty of people who way more guns then he did.



I mean this as no 'quasi-gun control' bait, but I think the intention makes a difference. If you think of it like guitars, you can put people who own more than one into a couple categories... maybe hobbyist, professional, collector and... idk, maybe nutcase? And in context you kinda understand WHY a person has as many of something as they do, and I'm not saying any one reason is more valid than the next but if you walk into ANYBODY's house and see a whole lot of, well, anything, you're gonna ask the question "Why do you have so many of these?". So the breakdown might look something like this:

Hobbyist: "I play guitar for fun, I'm not great but I enjoy it and I've got a few different things to play depending on what kinda mood I'm in"
Professional: "I play guitar for a living and I need a lot of different stuff because they all sound different, play different and I need backups for the road"
Collector: "I love guitars and I gotta have them all. Some people collect shoes, some people collect coins, I collect guitars"
Nutcase: "I collect guitars because when I see one, it speaks to me in it's language and if I don't buy it, I have to break one of my fingers or the world will come to an end."

You can kinda take that concept and project it over gun collecting. Lots of valid, reasonable reasons (even if they're not practical) to own a bunch of guns, but WHO and WHY definitely makes a difference in the perception of what constitutes "a lot". Considering the rest of the story, this seems to fall more into the "nutcase" collection scenario.


----------



## Rosal76 (Dec 19, 2018)

Some of the articles I've read say they found 3 skulls in Pat's house, though, they didn't mention if animal or human. Pat's a animal hunter so I can understand him keeping the animal skulls as trophies but if human... Jezzz, Pat. Anything in your refrigerator we should know about? I can already feel the "A skull full of maggots" song jokes coming.


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2018)

All those years of defending CC by saying that the lyrics are basically like a slasher movie in a song, but its not meant to be taken serious....
Pat: Hold my beer.


----------



## Fathand (Dec 20, 2018)

As I am not educated in the intricacies of the US legal system - can he go on tour with CC while out on bail? Or is Jack Owen sitting in a bar somewhere, going "_Vile Nth anniversary tour, guys, maybe?_"


----------



## p0ke (Dec 20, 2018)

That's a lot of guns for sure, but that collection is completely fine IMO, apart from the flame throwers  I mean, having one as a decoration might be fine, but practicing with it in the house? That just sounds hilarious


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 20, 2018)

Fathand said:


> As I am not educated in the intricacies of the US legal system - can he go on tour with CC while out on bail? Or is Jack Owen sitting in a bar somewhere, going "_Vile Nth anniversary tour, guys, maybe?_"



I had to wonder where Jack had ended up so I took a peek - he's currently playing with Six Feet Under after leaving Deicide. Back to being onstage with Barnes again is cool I guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 20, 2018)

Fathand said:


> As I am not educated in the intricacies of the US legal system - can he go on tour with CC while out on bail? Or is Jack Owen sitting in a bar somewhere, going "_Vile Nth anniversary tour, guys, maybe?_"



Depends on the conditions of release. Either way, from the sounds of it, it's going to be awhile before he's in any shape to tour...if ever.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 20, 2018)

Randy said:


> You can kinda take that concept and project it over gun collecting. Lots of valid, reasonable reasons (even if they're not practical) to own a bunch of guns, but WHO and WHY definitely makes a difference in the perception of what constitutes "a lot". Considering the rest of the story, this seems to fall more into the "nutcase" collection scenario.



I think this was a really good breakdown, and it makes a little more sense thinking about it in those terms. But at the end of the day, the anti-gun person in me can't help but think, "Yeah, but those guitars weren't made with the sole intention of killing, and can't accidentally kill someone." For someone in the U.S., I've been largely sheltered from this kind of behavior—it's just not a thing where I'm from. I do know it exists though.

Update from the band:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BrnXy-LDVOB/


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2018)

xzacx said:


> But at the end of the day, the anti-gun person in me can't help but think, "Yeah, but those guitars weren't made with the sole intention of killing, and can't accidentally kill someone."



Oh yeah, I mean, I'm a pretty anti-gun person as far as my overall outlook, I'm just framing at it from as unbiased, non-argumentative way as I can. 

Maybe it's just my upbringing or my mental makeup but I've had things I personally enjoyed having or doing that had either a moral conflict or some issue of legality that went along with it, and I'm the type to say "oh well, I guess it's for the greater good" and abstain. So I mean, Ive fired guns, I've been hunting before, I trust myself with a gun, there are some guns I think are cool as hell looking but I don't own any because I have a moral issue with the lobby, manufacturers and the cultural in this country right now and I'm just more comfortable without them as a result. Similarly, I haven't seen the last two Star Wars movies 

But still, I know the era in which we live and I'm not looking to be combative or tell people what to do right now. I know people that own lots of guns, handle them responsibly, don't let them out of their sight and are the furthest thing from commiting a violent crime. It's just something they dork out about. Id prefer they did it over something else, as I said, i have my reasons why I abstain but I don't find those people inherintly dangerous. 

Thats not the same thing I'd say about Pat O'Brien and yeah, maybe everybody having the ability to build an arsenal regardless of their reasons/intents is part of problem but we're not gonna solve that here, so I'm trying to be diplomatic.


----------



## beerandbeards (Dec 21, 2018)

xzacx said:


> the anti-gun person in me can't help but think, "Yeah, but those guitars weren't made with the sole intention of killing, and can't accidentally kill someone."



Unless they were John Petrucci’s lol


----------



## Annonnymous (Dec 21, 2018)

Man, I spoke with Pat O'Brien after a show they had in my country. He was super chill and down to Earth. Even though he seemed tired of the tour, he stayed for more than an hour outside the club with a bag full of equipment, when he obviously was heading towards the hotel they stayed in. 
I never thought he'd go mad and never struck me as a guy who's into any kind of drugs, let alone meth. Hope he finds the help he needs. Mental health is so fucked up.


----------



## Werecow (Dec 21, 2018)

Annonnymous said:


> Man, I spoke with Pat O'Brien after a show they had in my country. He was super chill and down to Earth. Even though he seemed tired of the tour, he stayed for more than an hour outside the club with a bag full of equipment, when he obviously was heading towards the hotel they stayed in.
> I never thought he'd go mad and never struck me as a guy who's into any kind of drugs, let alone meth. Hope he finds the help he needs. Mental health is so fucked up.



Yeh, mental health conditions don't discriminate.
Someone with the public image he has to maintain, because of the genre of music he's in, might feel even more trapped into hiding it inside than the average person.


----------

